

BuzzFeed's first substantive list: seven things they ought to teach in school - suchow
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jordans481f1d992/seven-things-they-ought-to-teach-in-school-147t9

======
dang
Please don't editorialize in submission titles. It breaks the site rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

